# Java Kara --> Class Not Found



## Newbie_ (11. Okt 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe seit diesem Schuljahr Informatik und wir benutzen in der Schule das Programm ''Java Kara''.Da wir in der Schule immer zu zweit an einem PC sitzen müssen,das heißt einer kann nur arbeiten,hab ich mir jetzt mal Java Kara gedownloadet.Hier fängt mein Problem auch schon an: Java Kara kann ich normal öffnen und die jeweiligen Sachen,wie Marienkäfer,Kleeblatt usw.auch in mein Feld ziehen,jedoch wenn ich zB einen Baum nehme den Kara davorsetze und dann unter Programmieren gehe und die die Befehle wie turnLeft und wie die alle heißen eingebe ,kommt nach dem Speichern folgende Fehlermeldung :  java.lang.ClassNotFoundException : C Dokumente/Admin/Eigene Dateien 

Ich hab auch schon andere Klassenkameraden aus meiner Klasse gefragt und die sagten alle,ich müsse ein Verzeichnis erstellen,wenn ja,wie genau mach ich das? Habe die Datei in den Java Kara Ordner jdk.1.6.0 abgespeichert und es kommt immer diese Meldung.


Ich hoffe Sie können mir helfen,ich möchte sehr gerne mit Java Kara arbeiten.Bei Fragen einfach nachfragen bin für alles offen.

PS : Hab mir Java Kara hier gedownloadet 

SwissEduc - Informatik - Programmieren lernen mit Kara

Mit freundlichen Grüßen : Newbie _


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2011)

Geht bei mir problemlos.

Die angezeigte Fehlermeldung ist nicht vollständig.

Ich würde die Programme NICHT im jdk-Ordner speichern.


----------



## Newbie_ (11. Okt 2011)

vielen Dank für ihre Antwort: Ich tu mich grad ein wenig schwer mein Problem genau zu schildern.Ich versuch es mal so : Ich habe Java Kara gedownloadet und soweit keine Einstellungen bzw keinen eigenen Java Kara Ordner erstellt.Ich hab dann den Kara und den Baum auf die Fläche gezogen und unter Programmieren die jeweiligen Befehle eingegeben und dementsprechent unter den Namen ''FindeBaum'' im jdk Ordner abgespeichert,weil ich nicht weiß in welchen Ordner ich genau abspeichern muss.


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2011)

Ich habe mir einen Ordner mit Namen java unter "Eigenen Dateien" angelegt.

Darin dann die Datei FindeBaum.java abgelegt. Dieses kann ich dann in Kara ausführen lassen.


----------



## Newbie_ (11. Okt 2011)

habe mir jetzt auch einen Ordner namens ''java'' angelegt.Ich möchte jetzt nicht stören,aber wie wären die weiteren Schritte :

1.Kara und Baum in die Fläche ziehen (danach schon abspeichern)?
2.Dann unter Programmieren die Befehle eingeben
3.Speichern unter FindeBaum im java Ordner unter Eigene Dateien
4.Dann im Menü die Datei öffnen und dann müsste es gehen (oder?)


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2011)

> 1.Kara und Baum in die Fläche ziehen (danach schon abspeichern)?


Ja.


> Dann unter Programmieren die Befehle eingeben


Ja.


> Speichern unter FindeBaum im java Ordner unter Eigene Dateien


Ja, aber Dateiname ist FindeBaum.java


> Dann im Menü die Datei öffnen und dann müsste es gehen (oder?)


Nein, Du musst einfach das Programm ausführen. Du siehst nämlich im Java-Ordner die kompilierte Class-Datei.


----------



## Newbie_ (11. Okt 2011)

Bin verzweifelt,habe alles so übernommen wie sie es hier aufgelistet haben.Ich bin schon den ganzen Nachmittag nur am ausprobieren,aber es will irgendwie nicht funktionieren.Es erscheint immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2011)

Also, gaanz laangsam ;-)

Du erzeugt eine neue, leere Karte (Welt).

In dieser Welt setzt Du Kara in einer Zeile auf die linke Spalte.

In der gleichen Zeile am rechten Ende setzt Du einen Baum.

Diese Welt speicherst du ab (im java-Ordner zum Beispiel unter dem Namen findebaum.world).

Über den Programmieren-Button schreibst Du dann folgendes Programm:

```
import javakara.JavaKaraProgram;
        
/* BEFEHLE:  kara.
 *   move()  turnRight()  turnLeft()
 *   putLeaf()  removeLeaf()
 *
 * SENSOREN: kara.
 *   treeFront()  treeLeft()  treeRight()
 *   mushroomFront()  onLeaf()
 */
public class FindeBaum extends JavaKaraProgram {

  // hier können Sie eigene Methoden definieren

  public void myProgram() {
    // hier kommt das Hauptprogramm hin, zB:
    while (!kara.treeFront()) {
      kara.move();
    }
  }
}
```
Das Programm speicherst Du unter dem Namen FindeBaum.java im besagten java-Ordner.

Dieses Programm solltest Du dann einfach ausführen können. Kara läuft in der Zeile bis zum Baum und stoppt dann.


----------



## Newbie_ (11. Okt 2011)

Hab alles genau so wieder übernommen,ich hab jetzt auch mal einen Screenshot gemacht,wie genau die Fehlermeldung aussieht,wie gesagt habe genau alles übernommen,aber der Kara lief und lief nicht ;(

hoffe es ist einigermaßen lesbar 

Pic-Upload.de - Bla4.jpg


Vielen Dank,dass Sie mir so helfen


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2011)

Der Screenshot zeigt leider nicht den gesamten Classpath.

Bei mir sind "nur" zwei Einträge, durch Semikolon getrennt, enthalten: javakara-x.jar hast Du auch, also ok. Dann den java-Ordner aus Eigene Dateien. Ist bei Dir nicht lesbar und abgeschnitten

Mich wundert die Ausgabe von FindeBaum/java. Diesen Pfad gibt es natürlich nicht und ich kann nicht erkennen, woher Kara diesen Pfad nimmt. Und da der java-Ordner nicht im Classpath steht, findet er die java-Datei nicht zum Übersetzen. Fehler ist also falscher Classpath. 

Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal die rechte Bildschirm-Seite zeigen?


----------



## Newbie_ (11. Okt 2011)

Ahh ok ja hier hoffe das hilft weiter 

Pic-Upload.de - rechte-seite.jpg


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2011)

Jetzt bin ich auch etwas verwirrt

Sieht für mich gut aus. Was steht denn in den Einstellungen zum Java-Compiler?


----------



## Newbie_ (11. Okt 2011)

meinen Sie das Pic-Upload.de - com.jpg


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2011)

Ja, das meinte ich.

Ích sehe darin, dass Du eine JRE installiert hast. Wie der Name sagt, handelt es sich um eine *J*ava *R*untime *E*nvironment, also einem Programm für die Ausführung von Java-Programmen.

Du benötigst aber ein *JDK*, ein Java Development Kit. 

Gib den Pfad mal ein, wenn Du's installiert hast.


----------



## Newbie_ (11. Okt 2011)

Also ich habe mir die Datei,die bei meinem 1.Beitrag bei ist,gedownloadet,ich glaub das waren 60 MB.Mein Lehrer hat uns gesagt,dass wir die Datei (60MB) downloaden sollen.

Ich hoffe sie können mir morgen nocheinmal helfen,da ich jetzt noch eine Deutschanalyse schreiben muss :S

Ich bedanke mich herzlich für ihre Hilfe,sie haben mir sehr geholfen  

Ich wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Abend 

Bis morgen und nochmals vielen vielen Dank


----------



## turtle (11. Okt 2011)

In karas-x-jdk1.6.0\karas-x-jdk1.6.0\bin gibt es den javac.exe was du benötigst.


----------



## Newbie_ (12. Okt 2011)

Hallo,habe in meinem Ordner geschaut und keine javac.exe gefunden,könnte die .exe vielleicht noch anders heißen?

Lg


----------



## turtle (12. Okt 2011)

Der bin-Ordner ist bei mir 2,12 MB gross und enthält 48 Dateien, darunter auch javac.exe. Und das ist der Compiler von java.


----------



## Newbie_ (12. Okt 2011)

Genau,bei mir auch selbe Größe,auch gleiche Anzahl an Ordnern.Jedoch find ich nur ''javac.'' lässt sich auch nicht installieren oder so.Was muss ich mit dieser Datei machen?


----------



## turtle (12. Okt 2011)

In Kara kannst du dieses javac-Programm selektieren im Einstellung-Dialog mit dem Button "Durchsuchen".

Nachdem Du das gemacht hast, sollte beim Übersetzen auch der javac genommen werden, um Deine Java-Klasse zu übersetzen.


----------



## Newbie_ (12. Okt 2011)

Endlich,es geht..der Kara läuft.Ich bedanke mich sehr für Ihre Hilfe und Geduld,sie haben mir sehr geholfen,gleichzeitig möchte ich mich auch für meine etwas ''tollpatschige'' Art entschuldigen.

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## turtle (12. Okt 2011)

Gut gemacht:applaus:

Und wir haben alle mal klein angefangen

Viel Spass mit Java:toll:


----------



## Newbie_ (12. Okt 2011)

Danke 

Ja da haben Sie Recht.Wünsche Ihnen noch einen angenehmen Abend.

Mit lieben Grüßen


----------

